# Dreamweaver CS3 Margins/Padding/Space



## 2yearsinvegas (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a space on this page, under the image on the home page, a blue space between the image and the footer. I can't seem to get rid of it even using negative margin attributes (margin-bottom: -10px) so I'm guessing it's not a margin at all. Any help in dumping that blue line?

http://www.johnniebraden.com


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello!

Alright. Been playing around with your code for a little bit in firebug. Only way I was able to close the gap is to take out our your image from the <h1> tags. Since you have the site in a div container the image sat right in place. Code below with deleted in *bold*. Might want to attach a center alignment to your image though just in case IE wants mess things up.


```
[B]<h1 align="center">[/B]<img width="730" height="556" alt="Panamint Valley" src="images/PanamintValley.jpg"/>[B]</h1>[/B]
```
Hope that helps!


----------



## 2yearsinvegas (Oct 11, 2007)

That was definitely the issue- in fact on my local copy I had removed the H1 tag but like a knucklehead put a paragraph tag in it's place.

Now I've changed the image and I get a difference issue in IE- the space is gone on other browsers but IE has some border/etc. there. Any ideas?

Thanks for the help-


----------



## 2yearsinvegas (Oct 11, 2007)

Just realized I could simply use the background color in the container to bring the footer and image together- so I'm all set. Thanks for your help again.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Glad to help. I spent quite awhile trying to figure out a rouge space on my website as well. It ended up being something really stupid with IE. For the life of me I can't remember what that was. :sigh: In your setup I would try and take your image links out of the <p> in your footer div. Instead of <p> use margins to setup them up in the exact place you want? Maybe? 

Just wish I could remember how I fixed mine. It was right under one of my images as well. Well, let us know if we can be of anymore service!


----------

